# How to match a lacquer finish?



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

My kitchen has excellent quality cabinetry in an almond lacquer finish. The topcoat seems to be colored not transparent and is quite thick. I've got three tasks ahead concerning these cabinets.

First, I need to repair some nicks and scratches that have occurred in the 25 years since they were installed. Second, my wife hates the hardware, particularly the pulls and handles. Since the pulls have large roses, I'm probably going to be dealing with the circular imprint that removing them will leave on the lacquer finish (I'm not sure I can find the exact same size or larger). And lastly, there is a two-level island with an eating end that I want to turn into under counter cabinets. The cabinets will either have to match the adjacent lacquer or be different enough to not look like a mistake (stainless or mahogany or black --- you get the idea).

I have experimented with a lacquered shelf: I scratched it, sanded it, and then applied spray lacquer. The result was pretty good, but it you could tell where the new spray lacquer ended and the old original finish began.

Any of you have advice as to how to accomplish this ... or is this a job for Superman :laughing:... uh, I mean, a pro?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

I have seen tinted poly(Minwax Polyshades), which I would never recommend. But I have never seen a tinted furniture lacquer. Of course, they used to paint cars with lacquer all the time. Maybe someone with more lacquer experince will be helpful.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

onthebrinck said:


> The cabinets will either have to match the adjacent lacquer or be different enough to not look like a mistake (stainless or mahogany or black --- you get the idea).



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

You could find replacement hardware that would cover the imprint from the previous hardware. The hole spacing would have to be the same. If not, you could use a backplate that would cover.

An experienced finisher would have a tough time getting an exact reproduction of the color and finish (the way the surface looks). Lacquer finishes could have been done in all color, or, with a clear topcoat or two. Even if you got the color exact, it may look different if finished one way or another. Color may deepen with age and subjection to light, and your match may look different in a period of time.

I would use some kind of contrasting color/finish/texture that would compliment the existing finish instead of trying to match it.












 





.
.


----------



## leonidasblaze (Oct 22, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> I would use some kind of contrasting color/finish/texture that would compliment the existing finish instead of trying to match it.
> .


I am totally agree with you as we should choose a simpler and smarter way to go with so instead of matching it change the whole colour.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if you have relatively small repairs in size - reamalgamation. if it is lacquer, dip a q-tip in lacquer thinner and rub over the scratch and some of the surrounding area. this will liquify the lacquer, now try to reflow it smooth and let dry. pick an inconspicous one first to learn on.


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

TimPa said:


> if you have relatively small repairs in size - reamalgamation. if it is lacquer, dip a q-tip in lacquer thinner and rub over the scratch and some of the surrounding area. this will liquify the lacquer, now try to reflow it smooth and let dry. pick an inconspicous one first to learn on.


Wow! I tried your idea on a piece of lacquered shelving that was apparently left over when the kitchen was done. I created a 2" long shallow scratch. I was surprised at how quickly the lacquer liquefies, but there is no way that I am capable of smoothing it out. You can clearly see the edge of the liquefied area and any stroke marks the QTip creates.

I did have some success minimizing the appearance of scratches using auto polishing compound #7 (after trying even milder ones) and following with car wax. #0000 steel wool and 2000 grit sandpaper didn't work.

I also found some 2" brass rosettes that would match the imprints left from the existing hardware. I plan to polish out the imprints as best I can, add hardware without rosettes to start and then live with it a week before I determine that I need to buy and add rosettes.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it takes some fussing with. i've used acid brushes as well (more lacquer thinner/more flow). i have had succes with steel wool/wax to smooth over. shellac sticks is another method for the deeper scratches.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

Umm, I think I had some serious brain fade/senior moment on my answer, sorry.


----------



## onthebrinck (Oct 19, 2010)

Just a follow-up ... I went to my local Benjamin Moore dealer and he matched the color and gave me a quart of high gloss oil-based enamel. While there I bought a pint of brush on lacquer, too. I tested the enamel and was amazed at the results. The colors are identical to the point that if you put the sample side-by-side to the cabinets and squint, the seam goes away entirely. To the naked eye, the finishes match, too. I haven't tried lacquering the high gloss yet.


----------

